# Guide school



## Brett_Neffendorf (Oct 6, 2003)

Anybody know any good guide schools to go to after school to be a waterfowl guide? thanks fellas


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

have never heard of a "guide school."


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

No...Why????? :eyeroll:


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

If you have hunted enough you shouldnt need one, man I cant believe you would even ask that question!! :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll:


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

My thoughts exactly!! Why?


----------



## jig head (Mar 24, 2002)

I'm thinking about starting a guide school for people to go to after school to become a waterfowl guide. :lost:


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Thats funny jig head..I was thinking of starting a prostitution ring too!! uke:


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Just send me a check for $299.98 and I'll be glad to send my 
"Waterfowl Guide" booklet. "10 Easy Steps to Becoming Despised in Your Small Town".


----------



## Brett_Neffendorf (Oct 6, 2003)

Well sorry fellas :withstupid:

I had heard of guide schools for big game and stuff I thought maybe there was guiding schools for stuff like waterfowl. I guess that was a stupid question.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Sorry to rip on you Brett, but this isn't the best place to talk guides!


----------



## Blake Hermel (Sep 10, 2002)

Brett
I would be curious to know the answer as well. Most guides dont go to a school, just spend alot of time in the field to learn how to hunt-treat customers. Dont let these guys razz ya to much with anti guide sermon, I dont use one, but I am sure someday in somepart of the world I will call on one-not any time soon 8)


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Brett,

Sorry to pull your chain, God I hope that's the right terminolgy, If you want to be a guide then go for it. I've never heard of anything like it though. Maybe you were thinking of how to become one.....check with your local game and fish, I'm sure they'll know where to start.


----------



## Brett_Neffendorf (Oct 6, 2003)

Its all good no problem. Why are alot of you guys anti-guide people? Anyways I am kinda interested in being one and kinda not, I am really just interested how these guys are guides when they just hunt and show others how to hunt, its interesting to me how they can do that and make money off of it.

Thanks.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Brett, Nodak is THE last great place for freelance waterfowlers. Guides and outfitters are trying their best to change that. Tying up huge chunks of land, thus leading to increased fee hunting, which eventually leads to a rich mans game. Isn't it callled hunting for a reason? What fun is being put in a hole and told when to shoot??? I enjoy scouting, setting decoys, and all the preparations that go into a hunt. Its not just about pulling the trigger. Basically guides just leave a bad taste in my mouth!! uke:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Brett.... The way I like to sayit is, There are hunters and there are shooters. Hunters do there own scouting, decoys, shooting, cleaning, etc. Guides take out shooters. That is the whole difference. There are many people on this website that feel that shooters are the root of the problem because they allow guides to stay in business and they in turn hord the good stuff for the select few shooters they take out. Hunting vs. shooting.


----------



## Kansas Kid (Nov 20, 2003)

Brett, I haven't ever posted anything, but I could not pass this one up. There are some things to think about before you start to guide. If you like to hunt a lot yourself, then don't guide. To make enough money to be successful at it, your time in the field for yourself will be limited. Like djleye said, most of the people you guide are just shooters and not hunters. Most of them really don't care about hunting like the people on this forum. They are just out there because their company or friends sent them on the trip. They might be a Doctor or have a masters degree, but they have a 2nd grade education in the field. I was in your situtation a few years back, and I'm glad that today I am just a dedicated hunter and not a guide or outfitter. We have had a lot of trouble down my way with them breaking the law to produce more and bigger animals to help draw in more customers and make their current customers they have happy. JMO


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Here is why I hate guides. 
1) They are teaching generations of potential hunters and conservationists how to be shooters.

Definition of shooter- Someone who goes out with a guide and shoots game but puts no effort forth to protect or inhance the resource that they use and enjoy. A person with no respect for the resource they use.

Now not all people who use guides are shooters. But some are.

2) Guides will lobby and fight for laws which protect them financially even when authorities in the field of wildlife management make recommendations that are for the benefit of the resource and its long term use. These guides use economic benefit as reason to rape pillage and plunder our natural resources.


----------



## Nate (Sep 11, 2003)

When I hear the word guide, the first thing that comes to mind is uke:

A guy I used to go to school with said he could get me a job on the side as a guide for a company over by Medina, I forget their name. $100 a day plus tips. I PASSED!!!!!!!!


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Easy now Kansas Kid on the stereo type of the type of person that would use a guide!!!!! :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll:


----------



## Kansas Kid (Nov 20, 2003)

djleye, I was a little out of line with that comment. Heck, I'm thinking about hiring a guide to take me to the mall for some Christmas shopping in a couple weeks. At least I know I won't get lost if I do that.


----------



## win4win (Sep 8, 2003)

Once every year or two I take a trip to hunt someplace that I havent been or that is far from my home. I usually only have 3 or 4 days for these trips often including travel time. Unless I am going to a friend's place then I/we hire will hire a guide that has the equipment and local knowledge of the area. It isnt possible to haul all the gear needed and scout and hunt during that amount of time....much less find decent public hunting or gaining permission to hunt private land.

According to many of you guys....I am just a shooter I guess.


----------



## Brett_Neffendorf (Oct 6, 2003)

Hey guys I would have to say that hunting and guides are a little different here then over there on nodak. We are cool with our guides and alot of them are good friends to all of us, such as dave smith, brad cochran, bill saunders etc.... I agree somewhat on a few things said but you cant bad mouth all guides. But I agree there are some out there I wouldnt go with, or trust. I apologize for bringing up a sore subject and I will not do it again. Sorry fellas. Dont worry about bustin my chops on this one. I understand :beer:


----------



## deepriverguide (Jun 25, 2003)

Fellas,
I am a guide and have been one in Nodak for 4 years. Let me share a few things with you.

I agree:

1. I do agree alot of guides are sewing up land and will not let anyone on.

2. Alot only book the rich guy and they are for the most part just shooters.

I disagree:

My guide business is set up to hunt the guys that normally cannot afford to hunt with a guide. All of my clients are rookie hunters that want to learn how to get better. I go through about 400 potential clients a year before I will book my 4 groups for the year. We do not go out to shoot 6 days a week and kill our limits each day. Rather to go out and try different things such as calling techniques, decoy set ups, etc... My guys are told in their contract that we are all about conservation and hunting in a way to keep our sport alive and making it better each year. I work for the J. Clark Salyer Refuge and also volunteer there when not working for them in the winter. We had the same problem with guides hogging up the land when I first started but I got 2 other guides together in the area and we all work together to help each other out and also in putting both locals and out of staters/towners on birds at no cost to them. I leases and own land and every year I put guys in the field free of charge and help them shoot birds. I do agree that alot of guides are in it for simply the money but my clients average salary is about $25,000 a year and these guys have families. I do this because I like helping people learn the right way to hunt and by teaching them things such as how to hunt, where to hunt, when to hunt, how to respect the landowner, and teaching them bird identification not just by the green head makes a huge difference in who we have hunting in our state. I have to have this because jobs in our area are hard to find. You ever need info or a place to hunt come see me. I am not the exception to the rule just a guy trying to change the way guys feel about guides and maybe change some of the guides thinking along the way. Not all of us will do anything for money. If you want to learn how to be a guide start by working or volunteering for the Refuges and learn about what you are doing hunting and guiding from the biologists. Most waterfowl hunters including me cannot even tell you what the sex is of a pintail, mallards, etc if they are young birds before they learn the proper identification methods. This is part of my guiding before the client ever gets here. If you want to learn about guiding give me a call and I will let you know the honest truth both good and bad of it. It is true alot of hunters that call me want you to break the law and shoot more than the limit and we will not do any of that regardless of how much money you have. If you get into to it just remember wher you come from and that bad guides and landonwers that are greedy will ruin the sport that we love. I am not trying to change your minds just help you to understand not all are bad!

Mike


----------



## Blake Hermel (Sep 10, 2002)

Brett found a school for you-
There is a billboard on Highway 94 in MN with the name of a guiding school out west, idaho or wyoming...I will look monday for the number if your still interested.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Deep River, I feel all warm and fuzzy after reading that! 
I'm confused too, you say you guide because you want to help people. Since when do you have to charge a fee for meeting new people and sharing your knowledge.
I have met alot of really great sportsman over the years, some beginners who I like to think I've helped out in some way and some very experienced guys who have helped me.

You say you need this because jobs are hard to find up there. Isn't that contradictary to the statement you made about some people will do anything to make a buck???

Volunteering at a refuge to help you learn how to become a guide???
Its great if you want to share your time helping out, but come on!! Do it for the right reason!! Please don't use this as a training tool for YOUR exploitation of OUR resource.

Don't you guide in Texas too???

I have good friends who are guides, I certainly know not all guides, are bad people. We simply agree to disagree. I understand that you might be trying to change the way people look at guides, but in my opinion, a guide is still a guide.
Guiding may have its place, but I feel that guiding in our state has contributed to a decline in the quality of everyones (resident and non-resident) outdoor experience.

Erik Myre
Minot, ND


----------



## Dean Nelson (Mar 3, 2002)

Blake that is one of the big game schools. Brett what are you trying to learn? Theres not a whol lot to guiding if your a people person and know the birds.


----------



## widgnwhacker (Sep 7, 2002)

Next thing he will want is a school on how to make Duck Calls, Goose Calls , or he might have a smokin deal on something he got for FREE from another hunter that fell for his line of crap :******:

Watch out for this guy , he has been banned buy almost every Forum on the net for his dirty dealings..

WW


----------



## Scraper (Apr 1, 2002)

I contend that most people on this site have a beef with guides solely because they are land hogs. Otherwise, you would hear much more about fishing guides and you just don't.

I have a good friend that does "instructional guiding" in the Denver area. He specializes in taking people and their children out and teaching them how to hunt waterfowl.

I don't think that using a guide is necessarily teaching your child that it is OK to just be a shooter unless all that you ever do is use a guide. Guides can be a great resource for learning a new technique.

I guided at Camp Fish for a summer. I learned more in two weeks of orientation fishing the area lakes with the other guides than I had taught myself in 18 years.

I wish that there were more guides like deepriverguide and my friend in Denver that offered an affordable, educational experience for those fathers that want to take their kids out hunting but have been out of the sport for so long that they need a quick refresher course.

There is a difference between guides.


----------



## deepriverguide (Jun 25, 2003)

Just to let you guys know I just came back from my Guide Test in Dickinson. It is nice to know that they will be cracking down on guides this year for some of the stuff they do. I know it does not help alot of you where they are hogging up all the land but hopefully guys if we continue to work on getting to these guides that are land hogs we can get you guys and me access to more land. I will be getting with our Representative this week on this years legislation issues and land will be one of them. I will do what I can.

Just to let you know, try contacting some of them and the landowners and let them know without getting mad that you wish they would work with you on hunting access. You might be surprised what you can.

Good luck and good hunting!

Mike


----------

